
Your Android phone pings Google a lot more then you might think - Varcht
https://mashable.com/2018/08/22/google-android-data-collection-study/
======
econ4all
dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17817334](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17817334)

Also shell group sponsoring sham "research".

